# [A:Outland/Levelstop-Gilde] Jetzt mit 2. Generation



## kezediy (12. Juli 2011)

Liebe Community,

am 03.06.2011 haben wir unsere Gilde Pech und Schwefel auf dem englischsprachigen
PvP-Realm Outland gegründet. Wir haben uns für einen englischsprachigen Realm entschieden, weil
wir sicherstellen wollten, dass es für alle Mitstreiter einen Neubeginn darstellt. Nach nun mehr einem
Monat dürfen wir mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass die Idee diese Gilde in der heutigen Form zu
gründen ein voller Erfolg war. Im Laufe der ersten Wochen hatten wir stetigen Zuwachs an interessierten
Neuzugängen. 

Unser neustes Levelcap ist seit Sonntag, den 10. Juli 2011, nun Level 60 für alle Mitspieler der ersten Generation.
Damit auch weitere Interessierte nun die Möglichkeit haben in den Genuss des gemeinsamen Erkundens der Welt von 
Azeroth zu kommen, ohne sich direkt dem Druck ausgesetzt zu sehen auf Level 60 hinterhereilen zu müssen geben wir
bekannt, dass wir ab dem 17.07.2011 eine neue Generation in unsere Gilde einladen werden.

Wenn Du also Interesse hast einen Neuanfang zu wagen, oder es Leid bist ewig dem neusten Content hinterherzueilen,
ohne die alten Inhalte von World of Warcraft jemals wirklich zu Gesicht bekommen zu haben, oder einfach eine nette
Gemeinschaft mit einer gemeinsamen Zielsetzung suchst, dann könnten wir vielleicht die richtige Auswahl für Dich sein.

Damit Du später keine Überraschungen erlebst werden wir im folgenden darlegen, welche Idee wir mit unserer Gilde genau verfolgen.

Wir sind, wie man anhand des Betreffs bereits erahnen kann eine Level-Stopp-Gilde, d.h. das regelmäßig alle Mitspieler der jeweiligen Generation an ihren Level-Stopp gebunden sind. Wir möchten damit erreichen, dass ein gemeinsames Questen und Erlangen von Erfolgen möglich wird. Diese Level-Stopps sind bindend und dürfen nicht überschritten werden. Wir haben hierbei keine festgelegten Termine, wann der jeweilige Level-Stopp aufgehoben wird. Im Regelfalle wird diese Entscheidung auf einem Gildentreffen oder im Forum diskutiert. Als Faustregel kann man aber festhalten, dass wenn 50% der aktiven Spieler einer Generation das Levelcap erreicht haben eine Erhöhung in absehbarer Zeit erfolgt. Neben einem Levelcap gilt es jedoch auch die Berufe auf einen entsprechenden Wert zu skillen. Da wir zu Beginn die Classic-Raids unter einigermaßen realistischen Bedingungen angehen möchten heisst dies für alle Gildenmitglieder, dass die Berufe bis maximal 300 geskillt werden dürfen. Ausgenommen hiervon sind Sammelberufe, bei welchen ein höherer Skill auch ohne Betreten der Scherbenwelt erreichbar ist.

Todesritter dürfen gespielt werden, jedoch gelten hier strikte Regelungen. Jeder, der Interesse hat einen Todesritter in unserer Gilde zu spielen, muss zuvor einen anderen Charakter von Lvl 1 - 55 in unserer Gilde hochgespielt haben und dürfen ihr blaues Equip in den Raids nicht benutzen. Das erste grüne Equip hingegen ist problemlos nutzbar. 

Transferierte Chars werden auch als Twink nicht aufgenommen. Alle Chars in der Gilde müssen auch als solche in der Gilde hochgespielt werden. Zur Teilnahme an Raids ist es daher notwendig mit einem neuen Char bei uns anzufangen.

Ein wichtiger Hinweis in eigener Sache:

Zur Teilnahme an unserem Projekt musst Du einige persönliche Voraussetzungen erfüllen, die Du selber am besten einschätzen kannst. Wir möchten uns zur Erkundung der Welt von Azeroth Zeit lassen und die alten Inhalte mit Anspruch erleben. Hierzu ist Geduld eine Voraussetzung, die Du unbedingt mitbringen musst. Ein Level-Cap auf Lvl 60 kann durchaus 1/2 Jahr dauern, ebenso die zukünftigen Level-Caps zu den weiteren AddOns. Wenn Du also Teil unserer Gilde wirst heisst das, dass Du den Endcontent von Cataclysm gemeinsam mit uns vielleicht erst zum Release des nächsten AddOns sehen wirst.

Wenn Du also so schnell wie möglich den Endcontent sehen möchtest, dann wirst Du bei uns nicht glücklich. Beachte dies bitte und erspare Dir selber und uns den entstehenden Frust, weil Du vielleicht doch gedacht hast es würde schneller gehen. 

Wir suchen:
Charaktere OHNE Erbstücke oder Werbt-einen-Freund Bonus.
freundliche und hilfsbereite Spieler
die Bereitschaft auf eigene Erfolge zugunsten einer ganzen Gemeinschaft zu warten oder auch mal zu verzichten
den Willen, die Gilde, als ganzes weiterzubringen
die Bereitschaft an einem besonderen Gildenbanksystem mitzuwirken, dass allen zugute kommt
Wir bieten:
eine hilfsbereite Gemeinschaft
einen freundlichen Umgangston
Forum und TS3 sind vorhanden und die Teilhabe wird gerne gesehen
ein breites Altersspektrum zwischen grob 12 und 50 Jahren
Verständnis, wenn doch das Real Life mal wieder dazwischen funkt
und last but not least: Spaß in einer tollen Gemeinschaft.
Neugierig geworden? Wenn Dir unsere Idee gefällt und Du bei uns mitwirken möchtest, dann erstelle Dir auf dem englischsprachigen Realm: Outland einen Level 1 Charakter und kontaktiere uns InGame um weitere Fragen zu klären. Wende Dich dazu bitte an: Kezediy, Hanti, Diran, oder Claresco. 

Für den unwahrscheinlichen Fall, dass kein Ansprechpartner aus unserer Gilde im Spiel anzutreffen ist spiele den Charakter bitte maximal bis Level 10.


----------



## kezediy (12. Juli 2011)

/push


----------



## CoCe (13. Juli 2011)

/push


----------



## kezediy (14. Juli 2011)

/push


----------



## CoCe (15. Juli 2011)

Kommt schon Leute, wir suchen noch Interessierte die Lust haben!


----------



## kaepteniglo (17. Juli 2011)

Und da Ihr die Regeln in diesem (Unter-)Forum nicht beachtet, ist hier zu.

Grüße,

kaepteniglo


----------

